
Miro vs. Joost - Head to Head Comparison - kkim
http://www.getmiro.com/articles/miro_vs_joost.php
======
queensnake
I can vouch for Miro (formerly Democracy Player) - the content it starts you
out with isn't that good and I had never previously bothered with it, but
there's a decent amount of good stuff in the channel guide. Eg Nova,
Frontline, several others. These aren't the full shows, but shorter segments.
Because the seasons are fixed-length you get a bonanza at the beginning which
runs out, but you can still use Miro as a podcast player (and queue up those
Google.edus you've been meaning to watch), which is nice. Unfortunately Miro
doesn't accept audio-only channels into their guide, but you can set up your
own just fine.

